# Pumpkin watch 2009



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

Here is a photo of my pumpkins. I have 4 hills. They really seem to be running already. No blossoms yet, which I think is a good sign.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

What time of year do you plant your pumpkins? I have been thinking about growing some next year.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I have 2 patches! These pics were taken last week of my babies! They have several more flowers on them now.


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

We planted them the first week in June.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks alot


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

I just looked at mine and I have my first flower! I'm moving at the end of the month and hopefully they survive the move. I'll post pics later.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

lookin' good! need to get started on mine soon


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Do they need to be planted around other pumpkins to pollenate to get pumpkins? I wanted to spread mine out over different areas of my yard to keep them in places I won't have to worry about mowing but it will keep them far away from eachother.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have some really good starts this year. Here's a pic from July 1st. I've struggled with growing pumpkins the last few years, so any advice would be appreciated. I'm keeping the slugs away and watering them every morning. I don't have any flowers yet, but I'm looking.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I can't wait for my sprouts to get big like yours! (We planted last Sunday in June).... We had our first sprout within a week... (below), and Now we have about 40 sprouts from 50 seeds.









It's exciting because every day I go out there they are Bigger and Bigger!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

manda, i thought yours look more like watermelons, lol. i guess it's been awhile since i planted


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

LOL. those are just the first sprouts from the seeds... They were definitely pumpkin seeds though. They are already starting to get their secondary leaves, which look more like normal pumpkin leaves (although they are small right now)... up close and personal with a sproutling...










Oh, and we're up to 42 sproutlings...


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Everyone's plants look great! I cannot wait to see the pumpkins they produce!

Is June the month to plant pumpkins? My dad started some in March, and they've flowered, but no pumpkins =( He thought that it may be because we don't have a very large bee population and that he may need to do it by hand. 

Any advice?


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

If you know your flowers are about to bloom, cover them with cheesecloth and when they bloom you can hand pollinate them (at least that's what I've read online).


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

We planted in Late June, but we are extreme south...and from what I've read it depends on where you live, as to when you plant....

We are in San Diego, CA, and the weather here is pretty consistent from March-November, so depending on when you'd like your pumpkins ready to go....is when you plant them. We have a place here called Bates Nut Farm, and they do pumpkins of all sizes, and their BigMacs get planted in Late May....


Tips I've read from various sources:

Figure around 100-120 days depending on the type you plant. 

You also want to make sure you are not planting too early because they will die in a good frost... The soil should be around 70 degrees when you plant.

If you don't have a good supply of bees in your area, you will want to hand pollinate...

Water ONLY the base of the plants once they get going, or you can get leaf rot... 

I had a fantastic website...Pumpkin Nook : How to Grow Pumpkins, Planting Pumpkins, Pumpkin Seeds, Harvesting Pumpkins


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I ended up not having to plant any this year! They sprung up on their own in May in the old dirt pile and in the compost pile. Some were dug up and moved about, so we have... 4 spots for them to venture out and grow where they won't be disturbed. They all have gotten large leaves and have started their vines. Some have already bloomed, others are about to. Can't wait, pumpkins are the best part of fall!


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

I've got buds ready to bloom any day now, I plan on pollinating them by hand, I also read to trim off excess leaves once you get a pumpkin going, and if you're going big, stop any others from starting. You want all energy going to that one pumpkin to produce a big one. We'll see, I only got 2 softball ones last year letting them fend for themselves.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Looking awesome. I can't wait to see all your pumpkin patches.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

TK421 said:


> I have some really good starts this year. Here's a pic from July 1st. I've struggled with growing pumpkins the last few years, so any advice would be appreciated. I'm keeping the slugs away and watering them every morning. I don't have any flowers yet, but I'm looking.


Aww how cute...they get their own little cemetery fencing for encouragement...lol!


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

HAAHAAA I didn't notice the cemetery fencing! Very appropriate!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

I love seeing everyone's pumpkin gardens. My longest plant is about 15 feet long. I have 3 plants and a couple babies. I can't wait 'til they start getting big. Last year, one of my vines went under the fence into the neighbor's yard and she got 3 pumpkins, too!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

litemareb4xmas said:


> I've got buds ready to bloom any day now, I plan on pollinating them by hand, I also read to trim off excess leaves once you get a pumpkin going, and if you're going big, stop any others from starting. You want all energy going to that one pumpkin to produce a big one. We'll see, I only got 2 softball ones last year letting them fend for themselves.


*I have never hand pollinated my pumpkins. How do you do that? *

Last year I had five good pumpkins from two vines. The largest was about 12 pounds (volleyball). I'm hoping to do better this year. I have 5 really good starts, and I'm just starting to see flower buds.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Here is my patch this afternoon. They're growing pretty well, and I'm starting to see buds.


----------



## Lot27 (Apr 15, 2009)

I feel like I am missing out. I'm gonna go see if there is room out in the garden. 100 days? I still have time!


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

tk... check out the website I posted on page 2... it has a guide on how to hand pollinate...and the website itself is pretty detailed....

I feel like such a nerd, I'm taking pictures every day of my sproutlings... but only because they grow up sooo fast! hehe.

Sproutling with new leaf!!

PS. thats the SAME one as yesterday!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Planted 7 varieties in...holy cow, about 80 hills, with 3 - 4 seeds per hill. End of June, should be ready for market mid-October, which is perrrrfect. Right about the time the tomatoes and chiles are giving up, the corn is harvested, and the corn stalks are nice and dry and ready for whoever likes to decorate with them.

Deadna, no, you don't have to plant them with other pumpkins to get pollination.


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

I love looking at all the plants! I wasn't sure how this thread would go.
I think my plants maybe too close together!


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll have to get some pics tommorrow. I'm growing Howden pumpkins in a raised bed this year. I have one vine that is just under 10' long and4 more that are in varying lengths just behind it. my count tonight had 6 female flowers not quite ready to open and lots of males.


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

tk421 looking good on your plants they look really healthy.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

TK, what are you using to keep the bugs away? I have a couple that have some partially eaten leaves (only 3 outta 52 so far), but I want to nip the problem in the bud before it becomes a problem....


----------



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

Manda, I too have discovered squash bugs on my pumpkins today. Tomorrow I'll have a little Sevin dust party and invite all my new pumpkin devouring friends. Normally I don't reach straight for the nasty stuff, but nobody's gonna mess with my pumpkins and live to tell the tale.


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

Here are some pics from my pumpkin patch that I took tonight.


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

Here are are couple more


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Here is our pumpkin patch, with our little pumpkin 
We planted the week after Mothers Day.


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

I've got a baby pumpkin!


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a baby too!!! I need a pic of the little darling!


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

ICKYVICKI said:


> I've got a baby pumpkin!


vicki,

nice pic, your flower will be ready in a couple of days. the tips will turn orange the day before they are going to open up. you can either let nature take it's course or you can get up early and hand pollinate, the male flowers also turn orange the night before. i'll post some pics tommorrow, i've been pollinating since friday and so far so good.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

Vicki,

We are about 3 weeks behind you in pumpkin growth... we planted the last weekend in June. Our plants are getting so big. I spent the day in LA today, so tomorrow I will take new pictures to post! I love how pumpkins are such instant gratification. They grow so fast (at least the leaves and flowers!) that every day I show up at my parents house (where we are growing them), and they are anywhere from 1-4 inches bigger in all areas! I can't wait to see flower buds (male or female!).


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

here are some pics i took this morning, the first one is the one i pollinated on friday, the second was pollinated yesterday, the third and fourth are the ones i did this morning they just kind of show what they look like when they open up


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

here's another pic i took this morning it just shows a male flower opened up


----------



## Troy (Sep 24, 2006)

This is my first year growing Jack o lanterns, I planted 4 hills with two seeds per hill..All 8 came up and wow they went nuts! I currently have 18 Pumpkins and more buds..I have one starting to turn orange and it's a biggin. I use miracle grow and they really seem to like it. I don't know what I'm gonna do with them all, but that's a good thing!


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

No such thing as too many pumpkins!!!


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

please post some pics. i'm using miracle-gro too, i laid off for the last 2 weeks since i was getting flowers, once i know my pumpkins are set i'm going to start again.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Do rabbits eat the baby pumpkins? We are infested with them around here and noticed that all our watermelons dissappeared as soon as they formed the tiny green ball. I sure don't want to lose any pumpkins to them!


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

i had trouble with rabbits when i planted my pumpkins they ate they leaves. i put mothballs around the bed about every 6" or so and haven't had any trouble since.


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

Our pumpkins are looking good.


----------



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

I've not had any trouble yet with rabbits or the like. I keep the critters at bay with a roving band of guard cats in the back yard.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

So in checking my babies this morning, I have 6 flower sprouts (they are super small) popping out. I am soooo excited to see them. The only thing I was NOT excited to see was Mushrooms growing in my dirt.

Anyone have any experience with this? I pulled them all, and sprayed with a fungicide. I think it was cuz my roommate watered them too late in the day yesterday, and it's been so hot here (think 75 degrees at 4am), that the darkness and warmth just bred fungus. 

We haven't had any problems with bugs for the most part. sprayed for those 2 weeks ago, and haven't had a single leaf have any problems since....

I forgot my camera in the car this morning, so I'll take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry, too much trouble to upload pictures of our pumpkins.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

deadlypeanutboy said:


> I've not had any trouble yet with rabbits or the like. I keep the critters at bay with a roving band of guard cats in the back yard.


I have a dog and even that doesn't scare them off! I can't believe how dumb they are..even nesting right out in the middle of the yard for the dog to find. I don't know if he would actually hurt them tho' and I wouldn't allow it either...they are cute


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

here are some pics i took tonight my pumpkins are growing well so far the biggest one was pollinated on friday


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I have taken a few pics of how mine are coming along.


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

plants are looking good that first pic probably about a week and that one will be ready to open up.


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

Well I hada setback this week. 2 of the pumkins that were growing just stopped and died off. I still have 3 that are doing great and I pollinated 3 more this morning. I'll post some new pics tommorrow. I'm keeping my fingers crossed the 3 i pollinated today took.


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

One of our pumpkin plants died too.


----------



## jnel1610 (Jul 6, 2008)

We have also lost about 5 plants. We are just in a severe drought here in Texas. We have been watering like crazy but they are not looking very perky.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

our biggest problem so far has been mushrooms. Apparently in one of the bags of dirt we purchased for filler had a nice crop of shrooms in it, and they are only growing where we put that dirt. They are the Shaggy Head Mushrooms that turn to ink after a few days. We aren't letting them get past a single day of life, but they REALLY love that dirt. So far our plants are thriving, have a TON of small flower buds, but no flowers yet. I expect to see some in about a week or so.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

We have one pumpkin the size of a gourd and one little golf ball just starting.


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's the pics i took this morning, the first 3 are my pumpkins that are doing well the other 2 are the ones that died off this week.


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

here are pics of the 3 i pollinated yesterday


----------



## jnel1610 (Jul 6, 2008)

We didn't plant until July 4th and we might have waited to long. Gonna hit them with miracle grow tomorrow and water water water water......


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm so excited! I have TWO pumpkins that I could see! I'm sure there are more, but I the plants are getting so dense and the grass needs cutting around them.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

This was my first year planting pumpkins in our garden. We have had major problems with some kind of animal or animals eating our stuff. Almost all of my pumpkins have been bitten into & we'll be lucky to salvage any at all this year. We think that deer are most likely to blame. We are thinking of putting out a scare crow, but I'm not sure if that will help or not. What should we do or at least what can we do next year to prevent this from happening again...any suggestions?


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

The deer didn't bother our pumpkins last year, just the stupid groundhogs!! We've actually got a permit for the deer because of our vineyard, but the groundhogs will be seeing my .22 if they think about making my pumpkins into a meal!

I've tried repellent sprays and what not but they never worked. Either the hot pepper didn't faze them or it just didn't last long enough. Sometimes fencing will help, although groundhogs dig and climb and deer jump. Motion or sound might help. Maybe something that moves or makes a sound when it detects motion.

Good luck!


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I would recommend fencing and possibly chicken wire covering to prevent animals from getting into your pumpkin patch. 

I will have flowers by this next weekend, so hopefully pumpkins soon thereafter! Miracle Grow DOES WONDERS btw. It's great for the leafing stages of your plants, but you may have to switch to a fruit fertilizer once you have pumpkins because it's a different formula. I use the Miracle Grow Singles Packets right now. They really are convenient predetermined amounts so you don't over-fertilize (thus burning) your plants!!!


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

digbugsgirl said:


> The deer didn't bother our pumpkins last year, just the stupid groundhogs!! We've actually got a permit for the deer because of our vineyard, but the groundhogs will be seeing my .22 if they think about making my pumpkins into a meal!
> 
> I've tried repellent sprays and what not but they never worked. Either the hot pepper didn't faze them or it just didn't last long enough. Sometimes fencing will help, although groundhogs dig and climb and deer jump. Motion or sound might help. Maybe something that moves or makes a sound when it detects motion.
> 
> Good luck!


Have you tried moth balls? Someone just told me about this a few days ago. No idea if it works, but it's worth a shot to save your babies!


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

the moth balls do work.i spread them around my plant's about every 6". we used to do this to keeps skunks off our property it worked every time. it seem's to do the trick and it's pretty inexpensive. i bought a big box at walmart for around $5, i planted my pumpkins on may 24th, i've since used half the box of mothballs, i've had to add more as they grew and replace them as they have dissolved.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

So my flowers aren't growing very fast.... Unlike my plants which are taking over the entire garden area, my flowers are still small. Even after almost 10 days since they first appeared on the stems they are still really small. The plants themselves continue to grow and expand....

Is there a specific fertilizer I could be using to promote flower growth? I have just been using my Miracle Grow for Plants and Vegetables once a week.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Dragonomine said:


> Have you tried moth balls? Someone just told me about this a few days ago. No idea if it works, but it's worth a shot to save your babies!


My only concern for that would be, are they toxic? I've heard they are. I don't use moth balls for anything, mostly because of the smell. I definitely won't use them if they are toxic. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

This is the set of vines that are doing the best - not suprising its the ones on an old manure pile  And the biggest pumpkin so far! This year there's not many pumpkins, I think we've only got four so far, the one pumpkin thats big already and then three that are about half of that size.


----------



## Plague (Aug 27, 2008)

My pumpkins are getting hit with a bad case of powder mildew- combination of high heat my sprinklers hitting the leaves, I think- but beware once you see these on your plants! Fungicide doesn't seem to help much... And then there are the raccoons who seem to like to dig them up and eat the roots!

Do have some nice pumpkins growin' though, mostly small varieties like Luminas and the like. Hope they can last a few more months for my Pumpkin Patch Party. Wish I knew how to post pix up here.

Good luck guys!


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

My neighbor called me over the other day and said, "Look what is growing in my burn pile."


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Wow that is awesome PTG! I pulled up to my friends today and saw what I thought was a basketball in her neighbors garden...turned out to be a very big pumpkin ready for steal........'er I mean admiring...


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, it is about the size of a basketball. She said that is where she dumped the seeds from last year when she carved her jack-o-lantern. Just started growing on it's own.


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

Plague said:


> My pumpkins are getting hit with a bad case of powder mildew- combination of high heat my sprinklers hitting the leaves, I think- but beware once you see these on your plants! Fungicide doesn't seem to help much... And then there are the raccoons who seem to like to dig them up and eat the roots!
> 
> Do have some nice pumpkins growin' though, mostly small varieties like Luminas and the like. Hope they can last a few more months for my Pumpkin Patch Party. Wish I knew how to post pix up here.
> 
> Good luck guys!




I'm also dealing with powdery mildew. My plants seem to be responding well to the treatment. So far everything is still doing good. I'll post some new pic tommorrow.


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

Here are some pics I took this morning


----------



## Ravenscroft (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice pumpkins everyone! I'm growing them too, but between the deer, groundhogs and rabbits it's not looking too good!


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

We are still a little behind in our pumpkin growing... We are JUST now seeing our first flowers (all males, but there are about 10 total), so I should have female flowers (and pumpkin babies!!) hopefully in about a week or so... My plants on the other hand are going absolutely WILD. 

I know I need to trim them back, but I'm unsure of where to cut and what to cut... I don't what to accidentally whack off a female flower.... should I just cut off some of the leaves at this point? And do I cut off only New leaves? or just space them all out in general. I'd really like to keep a healthy garden, and since this is my first year with pumpkins I really could use a little help...

Oh, and I'm cool with not having my pumpkins ready until like Oct 20th or so...


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

Here are my latest pics. I have just a few pumpkins and they are small! This is good news for the farmer's market!


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

This morning I had 5 flowers open up. All Males, but this gives me lots of hope as about 10-15 more males are going to open up by tomorrow!!!


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

well i was checking things out tonight, i now have 8 pumpkins growing, our weather has been so weird this summer that my first pumpkin is starting to turn orange already. i'll get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Manda we use sevendust. But only if we have to because it kills everything, even the "good bugs" like bees. 


My pumpkins are already turning orange! Just the big two that have been there since early June. YAY!!! Will have to get pictures tomorrow.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

One of my plants died so now I have three small orange pumpkins. They probably won't last until Halloween. I have to look at my other plants to see if I have anymore. It has gotten so thick in the patch that it's hard to see. I have found a whole bunch of gourds, though.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Man, I'm so jealous of everyone's pumpkins. Mine finally produced a flower, but we had so much rain the past few weeks that I think it was destroyed in the flood! My father's patch was already turning orange, but the deer and raccoons ate them!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Stupid deer and raccoons!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*H E L P ! !*

I need a lesson in pollination. I have lots and lots of male and female flowers right now, but no good starts. I don't think the fuzzy bumbles are doing their job.

*How do I pollinate by hand?*

I could use some details. What should I use to collect pollin? What time of day? What type of female (size of bud) am I looking for?


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

Hey TK,

REALLY good info at: Pumpkin Nook : Pollination, Pollinating Pumpkins

Also Visual info at: Pollinating Pumpkin Flowers Gardening with Wilson

How long does a female flower last?
What is the pollination time frame for a female blossom? 

I believe it is only a few hours (4?) and seems to be accelerated by heat.

My personal experience has been that the females only stay open for a few hours in the morning (shortly after sunrise.) The hotter it is, the less time they will be open. 

Normally a female flower will be open and viable for one day. Actually a half day is probably more like it so get out there in the morning and do your thing!!!!! 

=)


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I'm about to battle my prolific ANT problem tonight. They have found a way thru my sevendust sprinkling and are walking freely from plant to plant.... I'm thinking cornmeal so it doesn't hurt the dogs if they get into it. I am aiming to kill the queens. =) I need to do this before I get pumpkins so they stay away from my fruit!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Mandathewitch said:


> REALLY good info at: Pumpkin Nook : Pollination, Pollinating Pumpkins
> 
> Also Visual info at: Pollinating Pumpkin Flowers Gardening with Wilson


Thank you so much for the links. I will review and prepare for a gourd mating ritual tomorrow morning.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm so bummed about my pumpkins. I had about 12 beautiful plants going, flowering (males, females just starting) when we had to move. I carefully dug them all up and replanted them in their new home the same day. Right now it looks like I might have 5 that will make it. New leaves are growing, and it looks like I'll have flowers again soon. I'll post pics when I can.

Anyone have any guesses as to whether or not I'll get pumpkins? I'm worried the plants were stressed so much and now they're behind and I won't get any pumpkins.


----------



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

BooBerrie, you might be surprised. Healthy plants can be surprisingly hardy. Our pumpkins this year have been through a lot (mostly due to my inexperience) and they just keep coming back for more. First, we started them from seed in one of those little starter trays with the individual cups. They quickly grew out of those; unfortunately, we hadn't yet prepared the garden. We then transplanted them into a set of large storage trays. There the survived some horrific thunderstorms and wind until they again outgrew their environs. They remained stunted in those shallow storage trays for a couple weeks before we finally were able to put them in the garden. Then they exploded all over they yard!

Even after hail, a tornado, and a couple waves of squash bugs, these little buggers have kept growing. We've lost a few pumpkins in the process, but I'm still looking at having a dozen plus pumpkins at the end of the year. Don't give up, BooBerrie; I bet you can still get some beautiful pumpkins this year.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I must agree with deadlypeanutboy! Ours live through a lot each year...


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

My largest pumpkin is already turning orange. Hope it will make it!


----------



## clarec (Oct 7, 2008)

Congrats with the pumpkins!!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

BooBerrie said:


> I'm so bummed about my pumpkins. I had about 12 beautiful plants going, flowering (males, females just starting) when we had to move. I carefully dug them all up and replanted them in their new home the same day. Right now it looks like I might have 5 that will make it. New leaves are growing, and it looks like I'll have flowers again soon. I'll post pics when I can.
> 
> Anyone have any guesses as to whether or not I'll get pumpkins? I'm worried the plants were stressed so much and now they're behind and I won't get any pumpkins.


Water, water, water -- and hit 'em hard with the miracle grow! Give them a week to get over the shock of the move. Love them, check the soil for nutrients and, yes, water, water, water.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I only saw one female flower so far on mine and it has the green ball about 3 inches across with a wilted flower hanging from it. Since the ball is so big does that mean it got fertilized?


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Daedna, you'll know within a week to ten days after the flower has closed. Good signs are if it stays firm and doesn't go an off yellow-ish color.

I'm so disappointed...NONE of my carving-size pumpkins has fertilized, and though I'm still getting male flowers, I'm really not getting any more females this late in the season.

But I did get two Baby Boos (the tiny-mini white ones)...I'll take a picture of them and post it after I go put my son to bed.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Daedna, you'll know within a week to ten days after the flower has closed. Good signs are if it stays firm and doesn't go an off yellow-ish color.
> 
> I'm so disappointed...NONE of my carving-size pumpkins has fertilized, and though I'm still getting male flowers, I'm really not getting any more females this late in the season.
> 
> But I did get two Baby Boos (the tiny-mini white ones)...I'll take a picture of them and post it after I go put my son to bed.


Thanks! I'll keep checking,I feel like mine are so far behind especially when I see big orange pumpkins in others gardens around here but I really don't want mine ready until the week of halloween so I'm hoping it's timed right.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Good luck, Daedna!!! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for your baby 'kin.

Here are my Boos:


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Awwww so cute! How big are they?


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Deadna said:


> Awwww so cute! How big are they?


Tiny--one is 2.5" across and one is 3" across. 3" is the average size so these are "full-grown".


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Pumpkin Torture Guy said:


> My neighbor called me over the other day and said, "Look what is growing in my burn pile."


Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

wow i need to post some new pics, my vines are dying and my pumpkins are turning orange, i'll try to get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, here's our haul so far:












We have had a terrible time with squash bugs, so some of our pumpkins were a little deformed and underdeveloped. We have just a handful left that are still healthy and out there getting bigger. I guess we should have planted them a little later; I didn't expect them to be done just yet. We had a couple of really big ones that were left on the vine too long and turned to mush. All and all, I think we did okay for our fist attempt. I definitely learned a lot and will make several changes for next year. 

Keep the pics coming. I've really enjoyed watching everyone’s pumpkins growing!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

This week we had 4 smaller pumpkins, about the length of a 20oz soda bottle go all soft  The others are all a beautiful shade of orange and seem to be full grown


----------



## Macabre1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's my three pumpkins. Just picked them today!! I forgot to add that I have 2 more growing but they are very tiny and green still. So I will have at least 2 more hopefully before Halloween!!!


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I am crushed with my pumpkin hopes and dreams this year. We picked 4 off the vines. There was one decent one, but not rounds, more oblong. Then the other 3 are round misshapen messes. I'm so disappointed.


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

nice pumpkins i'll be picking a couple this weekend. i'll post some pics when i do.


----------



## Macabre1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Dragon that sucks about your pumpkins. Mine did the same thing last year. Hopefully they will be better for you next year! Thanks Quills, can't wait to see pics of them!!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Dragon- you can't be mean to your pumpkins just because they are not the ideal pumpkin shape!!! 

Ours have all turned except for one small one that's still very dark green. Need to get a photobucket acct to share pics in the post...


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Junit said:


> Dragon- you can't be mean to your pumpkins just because they are not the ideal pumpkin shape!!!
> 
> Ours have all turned except for one small one that's still very dark green. Need to get a photobucket acct to share pics in the post...


LOL I feel bad I was so hard on my babies. I will still give them a good home until they die on me.  And next year I plan on doing a lot more research!


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

eep! Love this thread, I've been peeking from the darkness at all of your triumphs and strife. Our pumpkins got a VERY late start but they're doing ok. They're not normal oranges but instead white gourd like bumpy pumpkins (anyone know what those are called?) right now they're just climbing and climbing...and climbing.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

My hopes of pumpkin vines were dashed this year. Carefully I sprouted my seeds and hardened the baby vines. it took a couple of weeks but they were healthy and hearty and bursting to go in the ground. It was late may... in north Texas the forecast was clear for the next week... so I planted my babies.. for several days they prospered.. if they had just another week to establish nothing could stop them... then of course cam the thunder storm that drowned them. Stranger with Candy likely remembers the storm... here in north Arlington we got 8 inches of rain in 5 hours. Oh well looks like I buy Pumpkins again this year!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I am looking forward to pumpkin harvest. It is one of the best parts of the fall season.


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

dariusobells said:


> My hopes of pumpkin vines were dashed this year. Carefully I sprouted my seeds and hardened the baby vines. it took a couple of weeks but they were healthy and hearty and bursting to go in the ground. It was late may... in north Texas the forecast was clear for the next week... so I planted my babies.. for several days they prospered.. if they had just another week to establish nothing could stop them... then of course cam the thunder storm that drowned them. Stranger with Candy likely remembers the storm... here in north Arlington we got 8 inches of rain in 5 hours. Oh well looks like I buy Pumpkins again this year!


oh that stinks


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

nice pumpkins Macabre1! And I don't mean that in a perverted way! I'm getting ready to pick some this weekend. I'll post pics when I do!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

I have a funny story to add to this thread.

When it first started months ago i was slightly jealous as i didn't think i had the knowledge nor patience to grow them successfully. So i didn't bother.

Anyway over the past month or so we noticed an unusual plant no one was sure about, stretching and twisting it's vines around all the other plants and tree's around it, like it was taking over them. We thought it was odd but continued with our lives.

It only struck me today, after noticing it's flowering and now much thicker vine structure looked similar to your pictures, it's a very healthy pumpkin plant!!!

I left a tiny pumpkin out there last november and it eventually started to break down and rot around april/may, i guess the seed's embedded into the soil and hey presto.

But alas without me tending to it properly and doing the stuff your supposed to it's not actually produced anything other than flowers, but maybe next year.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Dragonomine said:


> LOL I feel bad I was so hard on my babies. I will still give them a good home until they die on me.  And next year I plan on doing a lot more research!


Lol Good! All pumpkins need a little love... And a few sharp tools to whip them into shape


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

This year my pumpkin hopes were completely dashed by an insane heatwave that killed every single female plant that tried to sprout. It was 106+ for almost 2 weeks, and they just couldn't survive the heat no matter how much water I gave them, or how much I tried to protect them. Now that the heat is gone, and the weather is a wonderful 80 they just don't seem to want to sprout. I am saddened, but will continue to nurture my plants for hope of next year. =(


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

Dragonomine said:


> LOL I feel bad I was so hard on my babies. I will still give them a good home until they die on me.  And next year I plan on doing a lot more research!


It's kinda funny - I actually have wound the vines up the fence posts with the pumpkins on them just to get weird oblong shapes that you don't find in the stores. Makes them a little more interesting 

For the few of them I'd planned to give away, I turned them gently everyday so they would get a good shape and not have any flat or browning spots. I miss my pumpkin patch. Thanks to everyone here for posting all the wonderful pics!!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I too appreciate everyone's pictures and stories on here. I never get a good harvest (usually don't even get one pumpkin) because of the squash vine borers. Boo.


----------



## Macabre1 (Jan 13, 2004)

ICKYVICKI said:


> nice pumpkins Macabre1! And I don't mean that in a perverted way! I'm getting ready to pick some this weekend. I'll post pics when I do!



LOL Thanks Ickyviki!!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Need info on harvesting pumpkins. I have one that is mostly orange with just some tiny lines of green...will it continue to change if I go ahead and pick it? Also...do they need to be in the sun to change faster,the one in shade(tall grass) is at the stage where it has a crackled look of green/orange but the stem is brown and dry. I spotted a squirrel out there(first ever) and am getting worried about him destroying them!!!
Thanks for any help!


----------



## AGpumpkin (Sep 13, 2005)

Now that's a pumpkin!! 1155 pounds!!


----------

